# Free To Good Home



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Black diamond sandblasting sand...

Almost a full bag. Maybe missing 1lb out of 40.  Anybody wants it, Tex Gal can take it to your next meeting.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

My bag of Black Diamond is a regular reader of this forum. I hope you all know you are causing a serious case of low self esteem.

If something bad happens, it's on your shoulders.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL....it's a perfect deal for someone starting a new tank. Mike??


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

i'd go for it but i'm not in texas lol!!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bring it to the Houston plant fest, I'm sure someone here will take it.  Good deal. Now does it feel better?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

The old man said:


> Now does it feel better?


Solo un poquito. But we'll bring it if it's still around then.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Still avail? I have someone who is interested


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, I think he still has it- SITTING IN THE WAY!


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

so i used to be a industreal sand blaster and have heard of black diamond but have never used it, mostly steel grit, is this stuff ok in your tank with no leaching??


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

ok sorry i just looked up the MSDS on this and it looks like the only time it is a hazard is in dust form, it is a coal slag.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I used this as a substrate before with my discus. It seemed to stress them out considerably. I moved them to a tank with flora base (an absorbent neutral clay substrate) and they perked up instantly and began eating and acting normally.

I think either my batch was bad, or that it constantly leaches chemicals out slowly. The color is great though.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, if you still need a home for this...email [email protected]


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been using Black Beauty in several of my tanks and love it. I do recommend going with the size 3 or 4 grade, not the 6 as it's too fine. It's great for the color, but it's also heavy for its size so it vacuums well and holds plants better than the flourite/stone mix I was using previously.

Here are two tanks recently redone with it:
http://aquaticobsession.blogspot.com/2008/11/rescaping-72g-and-150g-tanks.html

The way it swirls around in the vacuum is cool. I'm planning to try it as a fluidized bed filter substrate next time I build one.

Michael


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Texguy- If the black beauty still needs a home I would love to take it!

How is the new tank going? Texgal says the ammonia is settling and glosso taking off. Any light solution yet? Homedepot expo/design centers going out to business her and noticed some lighting similar to what you have in your office.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

My sand now feels more love. It was adopted by a nice family yesterday. And perhaps from that visit there will be a couple of more members to DFWAPC.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

That is great news! I'm glad you placed it. 

Are you going to get Texgal to post some pictures of your tank?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Kim,

I'll get a pic up this evening...


----------

